# 3D Device problems? What do I do?



## Baltimore1993 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a DeLL Inspiron B130 Laptop that is either 2005 or 2006 model and was wondering how I can fix an apparent graphic problem when I click 'Play Game' for Civilization IV. I have played it before on the PC but had to uninstall it and reinstalled it later. Here is the error message that appears. How can I fix this/ can I? 

INITIALIZE RENDERER FAILED. CHECK Directx Installation latest Graphics Drivers and Graphics Settings. 
Parameters:
-width=1024
-height=768
-flags=0xc
-hwnd= 0x1boo5a
adaptrid=0
deviceid=3

Error: Creation failed: Invalid 3D device type.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Reinstall or upgrade the video card drivers *from the manufacturer's website*. Do not use reference drivers from Nvidia or AMD on a laptop. The video drivers are specifically written for the video card AND the motherboard.

Next, reinstall the latest DirectX drivers from Microsoft. Download the latest from http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...roductID=9C954C37-1ED1-4846-8A7D-85FC422D1388. Download the runtime. This program will check your drivers and download what you need to bring the drivers up to date.


----------



## Baltimore1993 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for clarifying this and I have updated the latest DirectX and have found my real problem is not having the proper videocard, I am not even sure if I have one. So I am on http://www.driverskit.com/Video_Card.html and am looking at different videocard downloads. I am not sure if this is a safe site (such a noob) and was wondering if this is the right way to go? 
The next problem is I am not sure which one I should go for and if you don't don't know, how could I find out? Again, the only problem I think is I do not have the proper videocard. 
Thank you so much, this is awesome!


----------

